# 2017 Tournament Spreadsheet



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I will be putting together the tournament spreadsheet I do every year over the next couple of weeks. If you have any saltwater tournament you would like to add please post up or PM me.

I will post the first revision of the spreadsheet around the 1st of February hopefully.


----------

